# Light rating



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Would this light fixture, a 72" T5HO Fixture, be considered, please see attached link...keep in mind the bulbs could be changed to other intensities

a) a low light fixture?
b) a medium light fixture?
c) a high light fixture?
Sorry Yes, Strictly Freshwater Lighting a 230 gallon tank 31" from bottom of light to top of substrate

Amazon.com: Aquatic Life Light T5 HO 8-Lamp 6-Lunar Aquarium Light, 72-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im no pro but are we strictly talking freshwater? because in freshwater I think it is a bright light and should grow plants I have a three bulb t5 that seems to do the trick. saying that for salt is really a basic light probley low intensity compaired to compact and metal halide. may we ask whats the plan for the light? there are cheaper options out there


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry Yes, Strictly Freshwater Lighting a 230 gallon tank 31" from bottom of light to top of substrate


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Id say medium/high. But Im no expert. 4 bulbs is a good number. It doesnt say the wattage of the bulbs but 4 bulbs gives good coverage. My 48" 3 bulb odyssea thats very similiar gives off good light. I grow plants no problem in my 120g. The depth of your tank will play a factor if its high or medium light aswell. If its anything like the oddysea light I have than I would recommend this one. I like the built in timer. Saves having a bunch of light timers and cords. Check out the odyssea version of it. Not sure which company is better but both companies are making similiar products.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I also have the odysea but hated the bulbs and changed them out


----------

